# New to cats...



## arj (May 10, 2005)

Hello,

I am from the UK and our familly will be getting a cat soon. It is a few weeks old at the moment, and we're leaving it with the mother for a while before we get it. 

If anyone can direct me :arrow: to a thread which has any useful information for beginners, that would be cool.

Thanks,
arj,


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello, welcome to the forum! This is quite a good post on behaviour, you could try doing a search for posts though. I can't find any generally for beginners.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ght=kitten

I would say the best thing to do is whenever you have any questions just post them, I know I activley look out for posts on new kittens because it wasn't so long ago when I first got mine! 

Good luck, look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Arj, congrats on the new kitten.
Here's a website that has lots of useful information for new cat owners:
Cat Basics 101


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

First off, welcome fo Cat Forum! Here's a link to an old thread that should be of some use to you. Good luck! http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=69205&highlight=#69205


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Arj


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! I hope that you enjoy it here. Like spamlet said, you could try to do a search for posts. It's nice that your family will be getting a cat soon. Good luck! And, when you do get it, make sure you take pictures of it.  :lol: 

Catlover


----------



## arj (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. I'll get reading...


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! I am donna proudly owned by Mischka, Linx & Sundance


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! Hope you have that digital camera ready 
so we can all see your new addition when you get it!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums, where in england do you live?


----------



## Vanessatx (May 12, 2005)

People here are great and they'll help you with whatever info. you need to keep yor kitty happy. Its great having this if you dont have a cat expert around you at all times. :wink:


----------

